# Any Pet Gate Suggestions?



## kkiddle (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm trying to find a gate for my door to keep Cheeto in. Right now we have a plastic one, but it's getting busted up because I walk over it a lot and hit it with my legs. Plus it's like, older than me haha.
So does anybody have some walk-through gate suggestions? I was looking on amazon, but I'm afraid of buying one where the bars are easy for Cheeto to squeeze through. Any experiences?

I was thinking about something like this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000JJDI0G/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## holtzchick (Sep 11, 2011)

get a child proofing gate. I have two and they work very well.


----------



## Windtryst (Sep 11, 2011)

We use a scat mat. It keeps in the cat,dog & bunny! Google it!


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 11, 2011)

We have 2 of that exact gate you have linked too. LOVE THEM, just an FYI... if you have the door open.... a 50lb lab cross can fit through the hole no problem 

Buy it from walmart online if you can... They will ship it free to your closest store. Amazon is too iffy with their prices and where the products coming from.... I hate how its not actually amazon that carrys the products... Just had some bad experiences with amazon lol just my preference  That and I LOVE walmart... Plus if it doesn't work you can return it.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Carlson-Extra-Wide-Gate-with-Pet-Door-Dogs/10741056
We got one from US walmart, and another from petsmart... The manager was nice enough to match the walmart online price (not available in walmart stores usually)

Its quite durable.... their surviving our house with the million something critters, dogs bouncing on them, us bashing through them. Great gates! We'll be picking up more soon!


----------



## kkiddle (Sep 12, 2011)

Watermelons - I'm assuming your bunnies can't get through the holes in the gate? That's what I'm worried about. You seem to have smaller rabbits than me, so I'm guessing it shouldn't be a problem. 
Yeah, I order from Amazon for everything, but not without extensive review-reviewing. :biggrin2: That way, if you skip the five star ones, you know exactly what you're getting. If an item doesn't have a review, or they're all good, I skip it.

Windtryst- Does the scat mat really work? I don't think I'd want to use it in this case because it's mostly to keep my dog from getting to Cheeto. Unfortunately, Cheeto wants to be friends with my dog, and my dog wants to have a little snack, and they're both extremely smart animals. I just wouldn't trust anything but a solid gate/door to separate them. It looks like a cool idea though. I wonder how it would effect a smaller rabbit...


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 12, 2011)

The largest spot is 2 5/8" wide, just below where the latch on the gate is. Ive never had my guys around the gate, Their in a seperate room, we use it to keep the dogs from flying down the stairs and at the window when the mailman/paper boy comes.... It doesnt look like they would fit, but my Kitten could fit through it until he was about 7 or 8 months.


----------



## Windtryst (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes,it really works for us. My dog,cat &bunny are all friends. The mat is just to keep them in the family room. I wish I could post a photo...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi, i've used the one below at the house and I use it now that I'm in the apartment. I like it as the can see through it. I would be too worried that they would get themselves stuck in the other gates. Believe I've had mine get into places I would never have imagined, and I'm just glad I was home to find them.

Daisy Mae with Wilbur behind gate.







Daisy Mae (looking innocent)






I bought them at Walmart.

Susan


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 12, 2011)

Here are some gate pics for you

In regards to the gate Susan posted.... 
I have 2 of those here as well (keep the dogs out of the bird room and one of the basement rooms) and I can honestly say, they are the most sworn at item i the house.
Get a gate you can walk through, I cant tell you how many times one of the cats has knocked those gates over, the dogs have knocked them over by trying to jump over, how many times I have tripped over them and theyve smashed to the floor. They are not durable, they are not practicle... their great in a doorway for a room you wont go in and out of... but then just close the door. The teeth on the wood bar that hold the gate to the proper size snap off so easily. The plastic on the corners cracks off, and their wood and plastic so easy to chew.






100% go with the walk through metal gate, even if you have to pick up some plexi and alter it. Heres Lily sneaking her fat head through the largest gap, their hips do no fit through but their heads do... they would not get stuck and would easily be able to slip back the way they came, Now Lily is only a 3lb bunny.






And the alteration we made to the gate upstairs to keep the dogs from flying at the door. Took the door off and made the hole smaller, cats can still go through but the dogs cant.


----------



## kkiddle (Sep 13, 2011)

It's funny because when Cheeto was restricted to the closet at night, he squeezed through this gate: 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0001J05GY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

when it was fully extended. Do you see how tiny those diamonds are?
But either way I'm going put something to block him. I've already ordered the Carlson one. 
Thanks everybody!


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 13, 2011)

Haha that looks like another gate I would trip over and break. I can see my twerps getting their heads stuck in there. Youll like the Carlson gate


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 13, 2011)

Watermelons I have to disagree with everything you said about the gates. I used them for 8+ years in the house and never had a problem. I climb over them all the time with no problem. I'm only 5'2" so i'm no giant walking over them. I'm using them in the apartment now with no issues.

To me they are much safer then the one you are showing with the bunny trying to sneak through the openings. That looks very dangerous for the bunny.

Susan


----------



## kkiddle (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah, but I don't really want that type. That's what I have now and I'm always tripping over it. And my family never wants to go into my room because they'll have to go over "that gate."
Different things work for different people, I think Watermelons was just pointing out what I asked for. Plus, I'm putting something on the other side of the bars to cover the openings. Like panels from his old play pen, so he can't get though it.
Zip ties save my life with this little bugger!:biggrin2:


----------

